# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ؟

## paye2

زمان ثبت نام کنکور سراسری از چه تاریخی شروع میشه ؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> زمان ثبت نام کنکور سراسری از چه تاریخی شروع میشه ؟


جستجو کنید:
اعلام زمان دقیق کنکور 94
بسته...

----------

